# Kayak Wars Record Snapper on Opening Night!



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I got out tonight with my kayak wars team mate Mark ''need2fish'' and we hammered the BIG Red Snappers! The smallest was 26 inches and the largest was a 32 inch beast which I caught and I also got one at 31 inches. Marks largest was a big 30 incher. We caught ten all together.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

Damn lol


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

That's awesome!!! congrats


----------



## Littoral (Mar 16, 2011)

Awesome. I hope Neptune hammers, well, you know who.


----------



## oxbeast1210 (Jun 21, 2010)

first pic is 32


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

very cool.. nice start


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Very nice. Pcola Bay snapper??????


----------



## FishGolfDrink (Apr 19, 2011)

Redtracker said:


> Very nice. Pcola Bay snapper??????


You would think so, because it's a kayak.. but them are some brave dudes. I bet it was gulf


----------



## Bduv (Nov 20, 2007)

You Suck!!! but at least you waited for the new year to break my record.

Congratulations on the catch. That one is a Hoss.:notworthy:

There are some Monsters out there this year. We hooked some a couple of weeks ago that wouldn't budge on 50 lb gear. Pulled 20 lb of drag like it was in freespool. 

Cant wait for June to get here.

Bryan


----------



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

It was in the gulf. Had a north wind and pedaling was almost constant but it was very fishable. 

Bduv I know about thows big ones they are a challenge


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Great job! Im gunnin for you brandon, im going to try my best to break that record!


----------



## Caddy Yakker (May 21, 2011)

Damn dude you need one of those pair of ballz that you see on the trucks hangin off the back of your yak! Thats a nice fish but you won't see me at my big snapper spots after dark. :notworthy:
I wish I would have measure my biggest released last month, might have to enter kayak wars after all...
View attachment 40330


----------



## Catchinem (Dec 19, 2008)

Nice catches! You know they are only gonna get bigger!


----------



## Yakmaster (Dec 24, 2011)

nice way to start, nice catch


----------



## John Hebisen (Jan 25, 2012)

Dude a fatty, very nice.:thumbsup:


----------

